# Paris-Roubaix - Live Chat and Spoilers



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am watching a slavic feed:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/e1-00000895
im an ungly american. so i am getting my race info from cycling news:
http://live.cyclingnews.com/complete.html

less than 85k to go. devolder has gone down twice. eisel, van summerin, and farrar went down. i know farrar is back up.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sectuer 17!!!! and it starts to thin out. look for some serious crashes as they travel over the slimey cobbles.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen, fabian, hincapie (the great american hope/hype), thor, pozzato all in the front
fabian leade through the forest, but slides aside to allow boonen control.

will be fun to watch these two battle it out after last week.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i should clarify there is a group ahead of the favorite bunch. they have around 90 seconds. 

we are on pavement now, and that lead group seems to be cooperating.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yo, beekeeper, lucky13, who you got?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

roger hammond (yes!) is springing out and up to the lead group.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

everyone outta the forest and upright. wonder if its not that wet, not that fast, or they are just that lucky.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

here is what CN has as the listed lead group (there are really only about 8 up front), but i wouldnt worry about them much. the gap is down to under :45


> Romain Zingle (Cofidis), Maarten Wynants (Quick Step), Gorik Gardeyn (Vacansoleil), Mikhail Ignatiev (Katusha), Jeremy Hunt (Cervelo), Sebastian Lang (Omega Pharma-Lotto), Chris Sutton and Gregory Henderson (Team Sky), Matthew Goss and Adam Hansen (HTC-Columbia), Rick Flens and Tom Leezer (Rabobank), Yohann Gene (Bbox Bouygues Telecom), Inaki Isasi (Euskaltel-Euskadi), Mitchell Docker and Roy Curvers (Skil-Shimano), Kasper Klostergaard (Saxo Bank), Stephane Poulhies and Jimmy Engoulvent (Saur Sojasun)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxobank seems to be leading the head of the "heavy hitter group." boonen is taking it easy about 12 wheels back.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

crash in the pel at a hard left hander. no names yet, but looks to be cofidis and pharma.
botha are back up


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxo still controls, and not putting much heat on. i think flecha is up with them, but that doesnt matter too much as once saxo starts peeling away it will really heat up.

its easy to keep track of fabian and boonen, both wearing their respective national champ jerseys. its almost like a kieren race that way. throw in hincapie and yo uhave 3!

wow. devolder cant catch a break. front flat. quickstep quick change in under 12 seconds.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cobbles over tracks for teh tip of the spear. after a few near slips, they all take to the dirt gutter


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Devolder goes down for a third time! -- Oh, no, just a flat. Still, what luck!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

back down the center of the pave for the lead group now, with a lead of "18 over the boonen group.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

from what i see, conditions dont seem to be too bad. while there are breaks in teh clouds here and there, it is not a blazing day, like two years ago. not rainy. and heck, i think the winds are quiet, too. this plays into fabian favor. some clouds behind them look ominous, but it is nothing to be scared of.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah, i cant devolder is having hincapie luck today. i would watch out for my steerer if i were him,

off the cobbles and back to pavement for the lead group. they seem to be feeling it upfront, but cntinue to work together on the asphalt.

saxo leads the chase around a tight righthander and off the pave not too far back. i am reading :48, but that cant be right.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian with a bike change!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not sure what happened, as they were in commercial break and i was taking a leak.

he is working his way back up, and now has a pilot fish once he gets to the group.

a shack rider is leading, i think. they have shown some teeth this year, high off of horners win in the basque country (contadors back yard)


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

A quick one, though. No panic, it seems.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am reading it was a puncture for fabian. quicker to do a full-on bike swap.

isnt that what happened to boonen last year? puncture and then he chased back on, and on and on?

secteur 15 now


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Commentators say not a flat, but "a problem with the rim."


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

than bike change was almost as fast as the winning change in last years giro ITT. one thing i have noticed, is fabian rarely panics when it comes to changes. he almost takes it as a time to get his heart rate down.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

please tell me he is not on carbon rims, hincapie did a few times. i would think riders would have learned to stick with the food of the gods.

so, who will make the move and when?

i see fabian putting his head down and trying to get a few Ks lead in a TT with about 20k to go, he has quite a contingent with him, so a mock TTT on pavement?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

more cobbles. looks to be getting dusty.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxo looks to be down to a few riders up front. and the heavy-hitter group is starting to swallow the leaders up.

i see 2-3 saxo guys leading boonen. about 4 wheels after is another saxo leading fabian

i have yet to see thor.

i am having trouble picking out cervelo from saxo. new kits next year, please. add sky black, and it gets bad.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

millar sliding bac on teh cobbles now.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

weltyed said:


> i am watching a slavic feed:
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/e1-00000895
> im an ungly american. so i am getting my race info from cycling news:
> http://live.cyclingnews.com/complete.html
> ...


SO you're the one who blew up my stream when only 300 people were on it 


weltyed said:


> i see fabian putting his head down and trying to get a few Ks lead in a TT with about 20k to go, he has quite a contingent with him, so a mock TTT on pavement?


In the case that Cancellara does not win, his team should still be congratulated for the effort they are putting out today for protecting him!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the sun is really out now. still see some sleeves on riders.
in teh gutter they force boonen up front. it is dusty! looks to be a really nice day now, both for viewing and riding.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i dont think you can consider saxo in control of the favorites group now.

feed zone seems to be going along fine.
i have always wanted one of those mussets...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it looks as though a large school of fish will soon swallow the leaders.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Cervelo rider tossing out half of the food and bottles not needed onto the road. No one ever said cycling was environmentally friendly B)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sectuer 13. they should maintain this lead through the bricks, but off the pave i woudnt expect they can hold the lead long.

two riders on the right gutter, two on the left.

man, i wanna be there....


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Pack of four caught.

Stray dog in the street!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian leads the group off the cobles, looking back to see boonen stuck to his wheel. the two might as well be on a tandem now.

they are in a group of about 10 now. fabian up front, flicking his elbow wildly. they keep looking at each other like there are only 10k to go. about 50k early. maybe they are just practicing for the velodrome...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

DOG ON THE COURSE!

at a corner, no less. and a big dog at that. maybe a bull mastif. he gets outta the way, but not before making teh highlight reel.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice map of the course here:
https://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/imageBank/p/paris-roubaix-map.jpg

boonen is forced up front, but he keeps his time up there minimal.

they are showing devolder. i think he may be the latern rouge


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen springs out!!!!

gives the camera a nice grin, but the group catches him again.

probably stretching his legs and seeing how they all react


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

boonen attacks!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I see the riders are great at angling their bodies for using their elbows as the pivot-point of suspension for the cobbles.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

booonen attacks sectuer! he gets a sizable lead, and fabian is now chasing.

he gets about 10 lengths back and slows a bit. fabian has a tail...

i see about 4 riders up front now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cervelo rider swings out and up! not sure who it is.....thor!

but he is caught again.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian takes the lead and gives boonen a fright. the two are really marking each other now.
and jst as it heats up, we see a lance bobblehead telling me to watch eurosport and lance armstrong. then buy transistion glasses.

so, does fabian have enough in teh tank? looks like we have the lead group established. not sure where the american champ is. but thor, boonen, and fabian are already posturing and testing each othere reaction times


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i guess while away at break hammond lept out and there were some glances and words exchanged. things are heating up with 55k to go!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

three riders are up about 7 seconds, but they look grim. french teams and riders giving the housewives something to cheer for


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sectuer 11!!!!

i think some elbows over ankles will be happening soon


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*big group*

still together @ Orchies!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of black jerseys this year. grrrrr. sky, 2 cervelo, saxo, boonen...

the french rider sebastian hinault gives france a pitterpatter as he leads. "could h ebe related? is he our great hope?"
nope


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Boonen*

goes again


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen made a surge there, and it took a few seconds for the group to decide who will chase.

they are coming up on hinault pretty fast. maybe :07 behind. they say :13, but i doubt that.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bonnet having trouble. looks mechanical, maybe? or just engine trouble.

they are letting hinault hang.about 10 lengths ahead.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he looks back and sees the grim reaper. takes a swig, and its over.

now the attacks come! with some counters.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

a group of three springs out. they try to cooperate, but really.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

50km to go

McEwen crashed on a corner.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im sorry. it was two who joined hinault..

boonen rides no handed as he takes some swigs. he and fabian are never too far away from each other. fabian goes!!!!!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian pedaled away*

at 40K no one marks


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he is down with his wrists on teh hoods. you can tell boonen is worried. he tries to swing out, then back in, like his radio told him it was false. but now he has no choice!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

45 k to go and Fabian is off the front!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bonnen grits as he claws his way up. he looks upset with himself now, it looks like a dust storm on the cobbles now. he keeps dipping his head...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian is up front and continues to work. he has company that force him to lead throgh secteur 10. 

boonen looks angry.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Joins the lead group*

and seems to be blowing it up
cracked to 2 Hoste/Hinault couldn't hang


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Cancellara sloppy in that last corner


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hoste is up with fabian. fabian takes a left hander wide and almost thor's it! but he is cool as a cucumber while he continues to pickle tom.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian ALone*

Boonen seems to be doing
too much work


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think fabian has dropped hoste. 
we are getting some angry riders. 

can fabian keep this lead for 45k?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Boonen and Cancellara are both riding themselves to death. If Fabian can't get away soon he won't have a chance. If Boonen has to do all the work to bring Cancellara back, he won't either.

Go Fabian!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

off the cobbles, flips his knees out a bit, then sprints a bit. im surprised he is not in teh virtual aerobars...


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

boonen raising tempo?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lotsa wheel sucking*

in the chase
Pozzatto will be little help


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen is trying to orchestrate a chase. fabian has his wrists on teh hoods, forearms along the tops, and is buriang his head. legs are psitonss as he gets outta the saddle to power


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabian's got a good gap.

Boonen needs to sit up right now and tell everyone else to chace.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he is deep in internal monologue now, 

they are showing his attack again. he was three wheels back and pulled a rocket robbie


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the group is making tom work it all. its so bad when he peels off it looks almost like he has to brake. he is even temptes to get back in early.

single digit sectuers!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

with a :33 second lead, fabian takes the cobbles. boonen is third wheel in teh chase. he is not happy. i wouldnt wanna be in his head right now.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

FC has 30 seconds and the rest look like they're resigned to race for second. Will no one else ride?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian*

seems to be adding time on the group
35 seconds


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

some standing water in teh gutters at the exit of the secyuer slow fabian. lets hope the group gets throgh it ok


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they take the corner faster than fabian, and boonen gets back to teh front. i swear he is shaking his head now and then.

and another break! dagnabbit, conti and your sidi shoes


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that is quite possibly the worst commercial i have ever seen. conti in a white tails tux pimpin shoes to porn music


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

gap is growing! 48s


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hincapie gets some camera time, but it aint gonna happen. 
fabian on sectuer 8. looks to have :50 lead!

boonen is leading the chase and popping his head up like a gopher when he is anything but first wheel


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

weltyed said:


> that is quite possibly the worst commercial i have ever seen. conti in a white tails tux pimpin shoes to porn music



Not as bad as the SIDI shoes with what's his name.....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it is almost like fabian paid that group off. they get to a cobble section and take bonnen outta the lead and appear to slow down, 

looks like 2 cervelo riders lead this chase now. boonen is getting edgey.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

The chase group is growing, as Hincapie and others rejoin. The bad news is that just shows they're not working to bring back FC. I think this race may well be over.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian*

at a minute
how does one man do that to a group????


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Will fabian blow up before the velodrome?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

61 second lead with 37k to go!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> at a minute
> how does one man do that to a group????


They're all "marking" Boonen, when the race is up the road. Maybe they're hoping for third? Either way, they're done.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

come on, atp, its fabian! thats how he does it. he doesnt need a frame and bars to TT


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Hincapie trying to get back to Boonen group "like a missile". (French TV)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the lead keeps growing!

off teh cobbles boonen always goes straight to the head, but they seem to sit up when its their turn to pull. i know they dont wanna pull him all the way, but there is no cooperation. boonen is just gettin shelled here.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like the chase group has either given up or Fabien has a freaking motor attached to his bike....Up 1:25 with 34.4K to go.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

How is he putting this much time on the peloton?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cancellara with a near :90 lead! his team car comes up, but hes too fast and leaves it in teh dust!

34k and you gotta believe!

the chase keep arguing. arms flying like an old italian grandma at the tardy milkman


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> Hincapie trying to get back to Boonen group "like a missile". (French TV)


I can't wait to hear why he missed the move


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

7 sectuers left to go (one is a fake sectuer).

fabian starting to slow a bit, but he can rest a bit now.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Looks like the chase group has either given up or Fabien has a freaking motor attached to his bike....Up 1:25 with 34.4K to go.


As much as I love Cancellara, this is a bit of a let down. And I feel bad for Boonen, because no one else will ride.

I'm going to go do some laundry. I'll check back in for the sprint for second.

Oh well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*either no one*

is really working
or Fabian is just super human
no breaks, no aid of a draft (unless from the camera bike) and a 45K Solo. Cheeky, you have to love it


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian almost runs over the camera moto on this sectuer!

he takes to teh gutter and is just burying it. a lead of 91 seconds!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

"You can never let Cancellara get 50 meters. Ever." (Laurent Jalabert, France2)


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> How is he putting this much time on the peloton?


Just not believable. Sure the chase is not well-organized but he's pulling out several seconds per km.

Only hope for anyone else is multiple crashes or flats or he bonks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you still don't*



weltyed said:


> come on, atp, its fabian! thats how he does it. he doesnt need a frame and bars to TT


normally gain time on a group of 10


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> As much as I love Cancellara, this is a bit of a let down. And I feel bad for Boonen, because no one else will ride.
> 
> I'm going to go do some laundry. I'll check back in for the sprint for second.
> 
> Oh well.


What's his name even caught back up after a flat. there is a tow line on the front of the peloton


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

we are now left with three things:

1) fabian blows up
2) fabian destroys his equipment because he is too strong
3) a train at the tracks
4) they are just racing for second.

they just showed a replay of fabian trying to fix his rear brake on teh fly


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*is FC*

having another brake issue??????

come on SRAM get your crap together


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> How is he putting this much time on the peloton?


When the chase group doesn't work together it's basically a time trial to the finish. And we've seen how that goes.

Strong work, Fabian.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i wonder if he just release the thing altogether...

ahhhhhh.....more conti porn


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

4) they are just racing for second.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Boonen pulling, Thor sitting on the back, waiting for the sprint.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

noslo72 That's classic - Cancellara pulls away and his damn rear brakes are rubbing... He's not human. #roubaix <------- can anyoen confirm brake rubbing?



DERP..... late


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead is just south of 2 minutes


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Poor Boonen: If he works harder than everyone else he won't even get second. Meanwhile, the rest won't work with him to bring back Cancellara!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

2:01 with 27.7K to go....Freaking amazing!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ive got a feeling fabian just opened the brake gate all the way and is now riding with just a front brake.
at least thats what im saying to make it cool and a bit more dangerous


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*2 minutes*

chase is down to 8
flecha Hoste Boonen Hammond and they can't reel this guy in


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead is north of 2 minutes. still 26k to go, but he may pull the double this year!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ok, with a lead of 2:15, that chase group is now resigned to now race for second and third. i think boonen now realizes this, or has been told via radio, and isnt working as hard. 

it is still amzing to see fabian crush it. is this two years in a row for specialized to claim PR (if fabian makes it)? and he is now on sram, which makes america happy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian*

looks like he is riding FMB or Dugasts


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

SRM data Cancellara in Flanders: max 80 km/h, max HR: 190, max power: 1450 watt, max cad 147. Tot. calories: 6459 (via @cyclefilm)

80km/h 49mph


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

25k to go. he is showing signs of slowing, but not by much. could also be a small falseflat.

it is nice here today, but i cant ride


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flecha makes a dig*

F'You Antonio if you'd been putting in that kind of effort in the chase you may have had a shot at winning


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lala, thanks for that srm data. 

flecha trying for second. boonen looks to have gone from shellshocked to just shelled. i dont know if he will make the podium. i kinda feel bad for him. and hope he doesnt slip back into the blow...


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Poor Boonen: If he works harder than everyone else he won't even get second. Meanwhile, the rest won't work with him to bring back Cancellara!


Not on a good day, couldn't even close Flecha down.

O.K. I take that back.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

so.... can we stop calling hincapie a "threat for the classics" now?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian is making this one long commercial for specialized. wonder what they will give him.

holy cow! l think fabian is faster than that TVG!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*here comes*

the train


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hincapie is now more a threat to american hopes at the classics.

seriously, the guy has had his run, and come very close. he deserves a place in cycling history for bringing american interest to teh classics. had it not been for one faulty AL steerer, he might have had one cobble at home,

why is boonen working now? dangle flecha and make the others work....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flecha*

about to get caught
words I bet


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they showed hinault gettin spit out teh back a while back


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

weltyed said:


> why is boonen working now? dangle flecha and make the others work....



he only has room in the trophy case for the second place cobble, its smaller.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

did i miss pozzato spring out or is he at the back?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Pozzatto*

with no one to wheel suck
can't wait for his post race comments

"If I could have had Fabian's wheel I'd have had a shot"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

5 sectuers to go.

ok. pozzato has bridged to teh boonen group


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that is a tight bend on teh rear mech cable of fabian. i thought i cut my houing short...
looks like the wind is picking up...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and watch*



weltyed said:


> 5 sectuers to go.
> 
> ok. pozzato has bridged to teh boonen group


you will rarely see him near the front of it


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

2:42 with 18.4K to go....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

everytime they come up on the chase group
we see Italy


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

2:45 for fabian. he could flat or crash and possibly still pull it off.

anyone know the train sched?

wow, they just showed fabian almost go azz over teakettle. that break in teh pave will be havoc on that chase group


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

slow-mo clips show that his tire pressure is perfect for the cobbles!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ok....after those rough patches, and what could be a bad rear rim, do you get a bike change? again? or is that just disrupting your momentum


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

3:01 lead!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm betting the saxo team mechanics are pissing their pants right now - a mechanical is about the only thing that's going to derail that swiss train...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

3:01 with 15.5K to go....Cancellara is an animal, check his bike for a powered hub


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is there a lavazza fabian can stop at on the way to the velodrome?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen looks to be refreshed now. resigned to fight for second, he seems to be forcing the others to work. 

fabian off sectuer 4. only 2 "real" sectuers to go


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead at 3:10.

so, will he stretch the lead to 3:33? it is goin up by leaps and bounds now


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen this yet? http://vimeo.com/10801363
Specialized Saxo Bank Roubaix Recon
two days old


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am almost expecting a fistfight after this race. i bet boonen wishes he had a frame pump ight about now. but who else can he blame but himself.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the area that the cervelo 2nd place rider fell last year, no?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for the link lala


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i cant recall if this is where thor fell last year. i thought it was a bit further out. 

dayyyyum....they are giving boonen pushes in the keister to take the lead. there are now two chase groups. some words in the boonen (chase 2) group.

slavic commentators are running outta things to say


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flecha starting*

to crack down to 2:40
hang in there Spartacus


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead back under 3:00, but with 10k to go fabian should be ok. he was shakin his lega out earlier


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

weltyed said:


> nice map of the course here:
> https://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/imageBank/p/paris-roubaix-map.jpg
> 
> boonen is forced up front, but he keeps his time up there minimal.
> ...



https://www.strava.com/rides/88323/segment_efforts/831982

google map'd


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

FC is freaking awesome!!


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks this race for second place is kind.... boring? Just watching someone ride off the front is a feat of athletic prowess for sure, but there's nothing better than watching the elite group fight down to the velodrome.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thor and flecha in chase one. working together to keep the tornado back. this is now the race to watch. 

chase 2 keeps puching boonen into the lead wheel. ouch,


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

at 8km, does cancellara really need two bottles in the cages????


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sectuer 2! last true sectuer, non?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

looks to be slowing somewhat but he's got to completely blow up to lose this now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Boy is watching with me now. "his feet are going really fast. dont you think he should brake and stop for a little while?"


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

From Twitter: hbstache This time Fabian can go to the Swiss embassy and pick up Swiss flag before the velodrome 

LOL


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> you will rarely see him near the front of it



Can't stand such a blatant wheel sucker.


//I like the kit though.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

awesometown: i think its the race for 3rd that is interesting. will that boonen group track down thor and flecha? 

fabian is slowing down a tad, but thats just because The Boy said to slow.

and why does he have 2 bottles in the cage? because he can!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian tosses the gu in his pockets. i think he has jettisoned his bottles now


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this, along with teh sun here, really makes me wanna ride. stupid vasectomy!

boonen forced into leading chase 2. he has o emotion on his face right now.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Dropped a gel or just looking for one?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

when i told The Boy the trophy was a big brick, he said, "hes gonna be surprised. thats a mean joke!"


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Just hi-fived his team car. Nice.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

celebrations begin! high fives to teh team cars! his lil girls good luck angel! class act.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he's celebrating*

awesome double


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Was that a small Swiss flag that got tangled up with his bike?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

parade cobbles!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Boonen is chasing back to Flecha and Thor.

Ooops ... maybe not.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Boy just said "red is fast."

flame rouge!

here comes the velodrome!!! just listen!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Helluva job FC. Great week for him


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

solos on the track! the bell tolls, not just signalling fabians final lap, but also most likely on boonens day. he said he wanted to concentrate on classics and not the grand tours. maybe that will start next year.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fabian crosses solo! the crowd hushes as we wait for thor and flecha to enter the cauldron


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

no one else in the photo! 6h35m for 260km


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

flecha leads


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*talk about leaving it all*

out on the road


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the bell tolls, and thor is marking him.

thor takes the bank high and just blows the doors off flecha by undercutting on the corner. flecha gives him a round of applause. we work together and stand together!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

no comments!!!!!!

flecha gives a hug. boonen gets fifth?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i half expected him to punch him in the side of the head


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

It's about time for Cancellara to go for the hour record.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

his wife is cute!


wait, this isn't podium girls~


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

great time today! thanks for joining in! now gets yourselves out there and ride for me. my nuts be the color of plums and it feels like a donkey kicked me in the crotch.

stupid vasectomy....


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

one of the great performances I can recall. That and his last PR win, or so many tour prologue or tt victories, or his sensational late stage attack in the tour in 05,his performances in the Worlds, Olympics and was it MSR that he won a few years back? I am a big fan!
what a stud. what a monster. Mazel tov to Fabian!!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

weltyed said:


> great time today! thanks for joining in! now gets yourselves out there and ride for me. my nuts be the color of plums and it feels like a donkey kicked me in the crotch.
> 
> stupid vasectomy....


Thanks for the lightning fast coverage!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Props to FC -- a wonderful performance.

Sorry for Boonen, but he couldn't do it alone (and probably shouldn't have tried). 

The rest of them bored the hell out of me. If you're not there to race, why go at all?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's OK, George will get it next year.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Before Mark Cavendish makes any more comments about "winning while picking one's nose" he needs to watch this, Flanders, or the ITT World Championships last year to see what that really looks like.... Jesus.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone know what Pozzato was doing here?


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Anyone know what Pozzato was doing here?



I'm guessing it's a pic of Franco Bellerini. The first Italian across the line today was supposed to get a special prize in his honor.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I really don't understand peoples comments about no one working with Boonen. If you've watched Roubaix for any time at all you'd know that it's not like other races, the cobbles act like a climb, if you are stronger you can ride guys off your wheel. No need to organize a chase, if Boonen was better he should have just ridden guys off his wheel on the cobbles and gone after Cancellara alone. The thing was he KNEW there was no way he could beat Cancellara so he starts gesticulating to make himself look better on TV, typical Boonen horsehit.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

From cyclingnews: _Saxo Bank team manager Bjarne Riis hoped that Cancellara would keep racing and perhaps go for a Classics triple, by adding the Amstel Gold Race to his run of victories._ http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cancellara-cracks-his-rivals-on-the-road-to-roubaix

Hasn't Cancellara brought the team enough glory already?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This could be a Golden Age, with 3 dominant figures:
Cav - THE Sprinter.
AC - THE stage racer.
FC - THE EVERYTHING else.

In their respective disciplines, who can beat them?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe now George can stop being pumped as a spring classics contender and also stop pumping  *himself*  as a PR favorite. Enough is enough.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

after several false attacks testing teh waters, FC came from about 4 wheels back. nobody took off after him, thinking it was another test. once they realized it wasnt a test, the riders needed to work together to bridge up to him. but nobody wants to pull boonen up the road just to be crushed on the cobbles or in the velodrome. 

another issue boonen had was being placed 2nd or 3rd wheel once on each sector. tough enough to race across those, but pretty hellish to try and pass someone. after fabian flew the coop boonen only had about 2 sectors to organize a chase. unable to do so meant they were all racing for second place. boonen didint understand this, thus physically and mentally draining himself until it finally sunk in that the hope for a cobble was over.

i didnt get to see when thor and flecha broke away, but i imagine boonen was cooked by then. seeing flecha give thor applause when they crossed the line makes me believe they knew what they were doing and enjoyed burning boonen off the podium.




OnTheRivet said:


> I really don't understand peoples comments about no one working with Boonen. If you've watched Roubaix for any time at all you'd know that it's not like other races, the cobbles act like a climb, if you are stronger you can ride guys off your wheel. No need to organize a chase, if Boonen was better he should have just ridden guys off his wheel on the cobbles and gone after Cancellara alone. The thing was he KNEW there was no way he could beat Cancellara so he starts gesticulating to make himself look better on TV, typical Boonen horsehit.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh Lord. Great race. 

I am not a Boonen fan. Imagine my glee when Cancellara caught him snoozing at the back. Wheeee! That was fun.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh Lord. Great race.
> 
> I am not a Boonen fan. Imagine my glee when Cancellara caught him snoozing at the back. Wheeee! That was fun.


I was in the same boat. I'm a fan of Cancellara so when I saw him attack then bludgeon the field I was very happy.


----------

